# Collecting stuff from Auctions



## threeReefs (7 Nov 2021)

I imagine some people here will have experience of buying stuff at auction - workshops and factories closing down, that sort of thing.
I wondered how collection normally works for large items ? (I've only grabbed small things up to now). Is there usually flat level access to heavy stuff, do you take your own dolly / engine crane / what works for you ? I'm not talking about gigantic items (gantry cranes, radial arm saws etc) but things that weigh a few hundred lbs and are beyond a one-man lift and borderline for two.
Any tips much appreciated - a very few auctions offer a shipping service but one I'm currently looking at (Cheshire, and I'm in Surrey) doesn't...
Thanks !
Richard


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Nov 2021)

Ring/email the auctioneers for advice and find out who they normally work with.


----------



## Cabinetman (7 Nov 2021)

I read about one that was very un-user friendly, ppe and H&S mad, and you had to have their loaders and pay for it, so well worth finding out before you buy.


----------



## TFrench (7 Nov 2021)

I buy from industrial online auctions fairly regularly. Most you have to be VAT registered for, they normally say no loading facilities on site and I've quite often had to do method statement and risk assesments for collection. It's all to keep joe blogs with his engine crane turning up to load a machine on his rickety trailer and splattering himself across the car park of XYZ aerospace Ltd. In reality most have a forklift on site and are happy to load a van or trailer with it because it gets you out of the way quicker. I have quite often bought pallet trucks or sack barrows in the auction to make it easier to get everything to my van.


----------



## kenledger (9 Nov 2021)

Not sure if it still available but you used to be able to book a pallet and load it with what ever as long as it did not fall outside of the pallet. They wrapped it with tough plastic and shrunk it.
I had a Dewalt radial arm saw delivered from up north somewhere for £30.00.


----------



## clogs (9 Nov 2021)

Cabinet man is oh so right.......
it's not just the odd one now.....they do it to cream off more money......
and often u have to accept their time for collection.......
luckily I dont do it anymore....
OFTEN it was cheaper n easyer to buy from eBay......


----------



## wallace (12 Nov 2021)

I've been lucky in the past and bought a biggish machine then asked the auction company if they would palletise for a courier to collect. I've also bought something and then the company refused to palletise, so I had to collect it myself. They usually have a machine mover on site and charge you £20 for him to load it.


----------

